# 2000 Ranch King Brake Lock Problem



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

I am new to this forum as well with lawn/garden tractors. My Ranch King is a year 2000, 18.5 HP garden tractor, model 14AS825H205.

The problem I am experiencing with it is when I depress the clutch-brake pedal and pull up on the parking brake knob, nothing happens. I can't start it nor move it. After working with it for a very long period of time, I took the cover plate off to expose the lever and springs. The rod (parking brake lever) is attached to a stationary item only and nothing else. Pulling hard on the rod only disfigures the rod. I also noticed a loose spring. It is connected on one end to the same stationary item as the rod but not the same spot. The other end of the spring is just hanging loose. I suspect that herein lies my problem. Where does the other end of the spring connect? To the rod? 

I would appreciate any help you may offer. Even a picture would be helpful.

Kirscher


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it doesn't start,or move,it's probably NOT the park-brake rod.The spring connects to the rod to put tension on it,so it stays in position,until it's released.The reason it doesn't start or move is probably due to one of the switches.Make sure the deck is up,and disengaged,the shifter is in neutral,and the clutch/brake pedal is FULLY pushed.If it still doesn't turn the engine,check to make sure the battery is charged.It should at least make a "clicking" sound if the solenoid is engaging.Let me know.


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. However, it definately has to do with the rod and spring next to it. The spring is only connected on one end, the rod fixture. The other end is just hanging loose. I think the first thing I must do is hook up the spring to whatever it belongs to. That is my first problem I believe. Where does it hook up?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*yup*

I have one like it at the shop,so I'll pull off the cover and take some pics,and see if we can figure it out,that way.It'll be SATURDAY evening before I can post it,though.


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks, I could not ask for a better way to see a "fix".


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*park brake*

Sorry,Kirscher,but the customer picked the tractor up,before I got to the shop,this morning.However,I did look up the linkage for that tractor's park brake lock.The sprig attatches to the rod,and the rod SHOULD be attatched ,at the bottom,to a see-saw type lever, that locks the brake pedal forward,when you push the pedal down,and pull up on the knob.To release it,you simply push down on the brake pedal,again. Check the point where the rod is attached,and make sure it's correct,or that the see-saw lever isn't missing or rusted.There's a diagram of the parts,@ www.partstree.com. Just put in MTD,as the manufacturer,and your model#,then select "pedal,frame,steering".


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

It is not that end of the spring I am having trouble with. It is the other. What does it connect to?


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

i screwed up this post


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

I hope the attacghments come onto this post.






Hanging spring







Possible location to hook up the spring


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

In the first pic,the rod is connected to the flat see-saw piece I told you about.That flat piece is SUPPOSED to rock up/down,and the spring hooks to the frame to hold the flat piece in the "unlocked" position.When you push down the brake pedal,and lift up on the knob,it works against the spring,and tilts the flat piece forward,to "set "the park brake.So,connect the free end to a spot below where it hangs.You may find a hole/slot for it.


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, I believe we are on the correct track now. I will check it this weekend to see if I can find the location to hook up the spring. Thanks ever so much.


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

No luck on the spring. I still can not find where it goes. Any help out there? The spring is item 70 on the parts list diagram for the Drive, PTO, Pedal Assembly, Frame Components. I would like to know to what two items it should be connected to. It is currently connected to item 59 (Brake Lockout Bracket) as shown in the picture above


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,that's the diagram I've been looking at,also.It doesn't give much of an idea,on where to connect it.MOST of those type,though, put downward force on the lockout bracket,so it doesn't lock,every time you use the brakes.What about the l-shaped support bracket,that the lockout is mounted on?Are there any holes/slots in it?


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

What ref # is the LOCKOUT BRACKET? It is not listed on my parts list. Also what is the I-shaped support bracket ref # you speak of?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The lockout bracket is ref#59. The "L"shaped bracket(sorry,in the last post,I hit the wrong key),is ref # 58,which is the clutch assembly mount bracket. I thought maybe there might be a hole in it,for the spring. The brake lockout bracket only works when the knob is PULLED UP,so I'm figuring that the spring HAS to put downward pressure on the end it's connected to,in the picture.That's why I asked if there were any holes/slots below the spring.in the plates,or brackets.


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

Still no luck. How much movement up and down should there be in the Brake Lockout Brkt (item 59) when the Pedal Lock Rod (item 74) is moved? 

PS. I have been to seven MTD repair places and none want to work on this tractor. They say it would be too costly for them to repair.


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

I found where the spring goes. In the picture showing the spring just hanging, there is a bolt (item 62) behind the spring which fastens the clutch assy bracket (item 58) to the frame. It goes between the frame and the lock washer (item 12), followed by the nut (item 66). I got this from a level 3 technician at MTD. He got it off an engineering drawing. It took 12 calls and 7 techs to get me the answer. But I finally got it. Just have to see if it works now.

I also need to find out how the spring could possibly come off the bolt since it was tightened down with a nut.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got it .I've been in hospital,and just got home,but the one I wanted to look at, is back for new blades,(you can't mow rock gardens)and I see the same on it. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## Kirscher (Jul 7, 2011)

Please look at it. See if the spring is under the nut or just around the bolt. I still don't have it going. Now I can not get it into 1st or 2nd gear nor get it to move. I beginning to think I may just take it in. First time I have ever given up.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

On this one, the bolt has 2 nuts,and the spring is between them. Have you checked the park brake to see if it is releasing,or sticking? The owner dropped this one off,and set the brake,and I had to force the brake into the released position.After that,and some lube,it works fine.


----------

